# Siser Easyweed Re-Press - yes or no?



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

I have been pressing according to Siser's suggested settings. After removing the backing I press a second time using a Teflon sheet for a little extra peace of mind. Does this in fact help the bond or weaken it?


----------



## T3Graphcs (Mar 1, 2015)

I have been using easy weed and other siser products and we always do the repress and have had excellent results. For over a year now


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I always repress too. On all of the various brands we use.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

How long of a repress? I've been repressing 5 sec. at application temp. for years, mainly on designs with small details.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I usually repress half the original press time. For example 5 seconds if the original press was 10 seconds.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I never re-press....The adhesives are engineered to be applied at a specific time and temperature range...Get this right and you will not have problems...

When you you press the adhesive becomes "molten".....This allows it to absorb into the cloth.....If you re-press the adhesive loses some of its holding power....If it gets too hot is "seeps" right through the material and creates a lower bond than ideal.......


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

Been using EW for probably 5 years now. I used to repress for about 3-4 seconds, but I did experience the problem as quoted below -- at times. Also, I have hardly ever experienced much vinyl cracking with EW, but when I did, it was on a shirt that was repressed for an extended time for whatever reason. NOT saying that was what caused it, but it's just my experience. Mileage will vary.




> If it gets too hot is "seeps" right through the material and creates a lower bond than ideal.......


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Heat press vinyl is an oil product.....IMO over pressing evaporates some of the oil and cause it to become brittle sooner that it should......


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

royster13 said:


> I never re-press....The adhesives are engineered to be applied at a specific time and temperature range...Get this right and you will not have problems...
> 
> When you you press the adhesive becomes "molten".....This allows it to absorb into the cloth.....If you re-press the adhesive loses some of its holding power....If it gets too hot is "seeps" right through the material and creates a lower bond than ideal.......


Thank you. That's the response I was looking for.


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Depending on the vinyl, some tell you in the instructions to repress after removing the carrier sheet.

Also, if your carrier sheet peels off like butter, then perhaps you can get away without repressing. But if there is any resistance at all, a quick repress will fix any edges of the design that may have loosened by the pulling of the carrier sheet.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> Depending on the vinyl, some tell you in the instructions to repress after removing the carrier sheet.


True......But it seems many folks think that same process works for every vinyl.....Every vinyl is different and will have specific instructions....Best not to generalize....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

royster13 said:


> ....Best not to generalize....


I didn't generalize. I told the OP what we did, and what we'll continue to do. 12 years and haven't had a complaint or return on a product yet.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> I didn't generalize. I told the OP what we did, and what we'll continue to do. 12 years and haven't had a complaint or return on a product yet.


My final comment was not meant to be directed to you....Sorry it came across that way...


----------

